# Refrigerator Aged Swiss?



## DampCharcoal (Dec 9, 2005)

So I'm rooting around in the fridge and I discover a long lost hunk of generic Swiss sealed in a Ziploc freezer bag. The hunk o' Swiss seemed to have shrunk a bit and developed a thick powdery rind. I cut the rind off and was greeted with a very rich nutty smell. I'm sure it's edible but my question is, have I stumbled upon an aging process that I'm not aware of?


----------



## simpleisgood (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey DC,

I once bought a chunk of peccorino romano, and misplaced it for at least 3-4 years in the frig before its' eventual re-emergence (in ziplock in paper bag).  This chunk of cheese hadn't even developed a rind, like your swiss, but was still in eminently edible.


----------



## Constance (Dec 25, 2005)

simpleisgood said:
			
		

> Hey DC,
> 
> I once bought a chunk of peccorino romano, and misplaced it for at least 3-4 years in the frig before its' eventual re-emergence (in ziplock in paper bag).  This chunk of cheese hadn't even developed a rind, like your swiss, but was still in eminently edible.



Three years?


----------



## auntdot (Dec 26, 2005)

Always have cheeses in the fridge, some of it has been there for a long time.

Know we have kept it for more than a year.

Does the aging improve the flavor though, I do not know.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Three years?



You make me laugh, literally, and I just have to echo,  Three years?"

Wow.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Dec 27, 2005)

Cheese gets deeper in flavor, saltier and sharper as it ages and loses water.

3 years in the fridge is a longgggggggggggggggg time ..............


----------

